# USS Recruit...



## Steve5D (Jun 23, 2012)

This is a decommissioned training ship on the old Naval Training Center in San Diego. It's a 2/3 size destroyer escort which served as a training ship for recruits going through basic training at Recruit Training Command.

I'm mildly happy with it; still wrapping my head around the HDR thing:


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 23, 2012)

The ship looks good the sky really needs some work.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 23, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> The ship looks good the sky really needs some work.



Thanks. 

Can you put a finer point on "needs some work?" I know I've got some blown out sections of clouds, but what can I do beyond that?


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 23, 2012)

Sure, the blue in the sky does not look realistic, it seems to dark for the time of day and the clouds have greenish blown out  areas they should look more white.


----------



## Dominantly (Jun 23, 2012)

Ahh yes, The ol recruit. I think this version is a bit too cooked, your saturation is too intense and detracts from the image.Side note, sushiya 100yds behind you in this image, is a good spot.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 23, 2012)

I hope this sky looks for realistic.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 23, 2012)

Bynx said:


> I hope this sky looks for realistic.



Well, it does.

But what would you suggest to correct the sky that's actually in the image?


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 23, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> Ahh yes, The ol recruit. I think this version is a bit too cooked, your saturation is too intense and detracts from the image.Side note, sushiya 100yds behind you in this image, is a good spot.



Hehehehe, actually it's about 100 yards from the ass-end of the ship. I was at the bow.

We ended up at Five Guys, but I'll check out Sushiya...


----------



## Bynx (Jun 23, 2012)

You could post the images that made up your final so we can see what went wrong.


----------



## daarksun (Jul 4, 2012)

both are awesome! but I like the first image better.  I found nothing wrong with the sky. In this image it's not suppose to look real, just like the ship doesn't look real.


----------

